# E17 已开始支持中文 :)

## EricHsu

来自 E 开发团队的领导者 rasterman 的主页中的新闻: http://www.rasterman.com/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... now E17 can display my titlebars in most East-Asian languages (well 3 major ones - Chinese, Japanese and Korean), and more language support is just a matter of adding TTF's. ...
> 
> 

 

E17 越来越帅了呀, 好期待, 哪天把公司的机器装上 E17...  :Laughing: 

是人都喜欢看抓图  :Cool:  (注意窗口的标题栏和桌面上的窗口列表)

----------

## liuspider

有关于输入法支持的介绍吗？ 我在他们主页上找不到  :Sad: 

给我感觉，他们的设计很优秀，界面也非常华丽。但是，还有别的什么吗？

正在 emerging enlightment 0.16.9999

----------

## younker

0.16.9999, 这个不是E17

----------

## wangxiaohu

问题是E17支不支持在桌面放文件？我喜欢可以在桌面放文件的DE，否则那片空间就浪费了。学校学的人机界面友好准则有一条就是不允许任何无用的空间出现在屏幕上，任何空间都可以针对某个事件做出反应。Windows在这方面做的就很好，在IE滚动条上右击都会弹出东西。

----------

## EricHsu

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 有关于输入法支持的介绍吗？ 我在他们主页上找不到  

 

好像没有... 不过 E16 的时候使用 fcitx 没问题 (E17 俺还是没用上, 嘿嘿)... 输入法只和 X 有关吧?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 给我感觉，他们的设计很优秀，界面也非常华丽。但是，还有别的什么吗？
> 
> 

 

我觉得 E 最猛的地方在于他们把艺术和技术的结合 (好像苹果的口号?? hh), 其领导者 Rasterman 和现在 xorg 的领导者 Keith Packard 被誉为 "X 的两大王者 (the two kings of the X)". 

E 对桌面管理的探索和创新, 对 X 的运用都非常酷!

之前曾有篇文章探讨下一代的 X 会是什么样的, 随后 Rasterman 即在 rasterman.com 上回应了一篇 (请到这里, 翻到下面的 Enlightenment the experimental toolkit), 告诉大家 "The future is now" - 下一代 X 的特性在 E17 里 (基本?) 都有了, 而且还给了两片断的 E17 demo (其一 | 其二), 尽管有些细节不够精致, 但 E17 已经为未来的 X 展示了无穷的可能性! 比如, 我一直想有一个这样的桌面, 背景是一汪深深的水潭, 桌面上方是雨后在风里摇曳的绿叶, 一滴一滴坠着水珠, 不时惊开波光粼粼的水面... 我相信随着 E17 的完善, 这个梦想指日可待  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 正在 emerging enlightment 0.16.9999

 

嗯, 没记错的话, 0.16.9999 应该就是 E17 的 CVS 版本?

----------

## EricHsu

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 问题是E17支不支持在桌面放文件？我喜欢可以在桌面放文件的DE，否则那片空间就浪费了。学校学的人机界面友好准则有一条就是不允许任何无用的空间出现在屏幕上，任何空间都可以针对某个事件做出反应。Windows在这方面做的就很好，在IE滚动条上右击都会弹出东西。

 

呵呵, 不支持. 我觉得是风格问题, XFCE4 和 E 都是桌面上不放东西的.

有一个启动条这样的东西其实就够了, 当然, 从 win 过来的话需要习惯一下  :Wink: 

现在我在公司看到 xp 桌面上的东西反而有种清除掉的冲动  :Laughing: 

----------

## liuspider

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 好像没有... 不过 E16 的时候使用 fcitx 没问题 (E17 俺还是没用上, 嘿嘿)... 输入法只和 X 有关吧?
> 
> 我觉得 E 最猛的地方在于他们把艺术和技术的结合 (好像苹果的口号?? hh), 其领导者 Rasterman 和现在 xorg 的领导者 Keith Packard 被誉为 "X 的两大王者 (the two kings of the X)". 
> ...

 

呵呵，多谢，我已经看过这几篇了。

其实对我来说，还是喜欢 速度！ 我用KDE，但是关闭了所有特效，没有桌面壁纸  虽然现在一直用的是 xorg 6.8.2 但一直没试过 composite or damage 什么的

我就是对代码本身写的怎样比较感兴趣，而且更倾向于C＋＋  :Wink: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 其实对我来说，还是喜欢 速度！ 我用KDE，但是关闭了所有特效，没有桌面壁纸  虽然现在一直用的是 xorg 6.8.2 但一直没试过 composite or damage 什么的

 

记忆中 E16 对资源占用不多 (因为它仅是窗口管理器), 效果已经很酷了. 

E17 呢... 暂时没用过, 我家里用的是 XFCE 4.2, 干净启动时整个系统只用 49.5M

不过现在机器都这么快了, 有点特效还是很养眼的  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我就是对代码本身写的怎样比较感兴趣，而且更倾向于C＋＋ 

 

我最怕 C/C++ 了, 幸好找了份不需要这个的工作  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blackwhite

E0.16.9999 不支持中文呀，标题栏还是乱码，需要设定什么？

----------

## EricHsu

 *blackwhite wrote:*   

> E0.16.9999 不支持中文呀，标题栏还是乱码，需要设定什么？

 

好像要指定字体噢, 可以看看 rasterman 网站上的介绍, 我因为还没装 E17 呢, 所以也不知道..

有让 E17 窗口标题栏成功显示中文的朋友介绍一下经验?

----------

## wlai2768

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 嗯, 没记错的话, 0.16.9999 应该就是 E17 的 CVS 版本?

 

i thing you should 

```
emerge x11-wm/e
```

----------

## wlai2768

 *blackwhite wrote:*   

> E0.16.9999 不支持中文呀，标题栏还是乱码，需要设定什么？

 

你有设定

```
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
```

环境变数吗？

----------

## bookstack

昨天刚玩过E17,第一个感觉就是惊艳阿。界面非常的华丽。用了一个drop shadow(?)的插件，

就好像用了X11 composite的感觉一样。

正如同开发者说的那样，还有很长的路要走阿。engage非常的不稳定，经常莫名其妙的鼠标就看不到了。

那个文件管理器应该是一个亮点。但是缺省的theme太难看，和E17的桌面非常不协调。希望browser模式

可以和Mac OSX 的finder相媲美。

enlightenment的野心很大阿，自定了很多的东西。首先就是最底层的库，然后所有的theme和icon都用了自己的

二进制封装。——走的这么远，不知道是好还是不好。

真心希望E能比Mac更加赏心悦目。

----------

## EricHsu

呵呵, 传说中 sourceforge.net 上元老级的项目之一就是 E

很早很早的时候就是 0.15 版本, 后来 0.16 了很长时间, 终于, 0.17 开始生息...

记得是去年 slashdot.org 上的愚人节笑话就是 E 1.0 发布了...

期待 E17 出炉的那天!

----------

## aninfeel

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 问题是E17支不支持在桌面放文件？我喜欢可以在桌面放文件的DE，否则那片空间就浪费了。学校学的人机界面友好准则有一条就是不允许任何无用的空间出现在屏幕上，任何空间都可以针对某个事件做出反应。Windows在这方面做的就很好，在IE滚动条上右击都会弹出东西。

 

关键是自己喜欢，准则可以当它不存在。windows xp的桌面为什么只剩下一个回收站？

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *aninfeel wrote:*   

>  *wangxiaohu wrote:*   问题是E17支不支持在桌面放文件？我喜欢可以在桌面放文件的DE，否则那片空间就浪费了。学校学的人机界面友好准则有一条就是不允许任何无用的空间出现在屏幕上，任何空间都可以针对某个事件做出反应。Windows在这方面做的就很好，在IE滚动条上右击都会弹出东西。 
> 
> 关键是自己喜欢，准则可以当它不存在。windows xp的桌面为什么只剩下一个回收站？

 

工作效率和个人喜好往往不能挂钩。。。

----------

## EricHsu

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 工作效率和个人喜好往往不能挂钩。。。

 

习惯了就会有效率的  :Wink: 

----------

## bzip

Sorry I cannot input utf8 Chinese by company computer.

The title says all, just could not build zh_CN.gmo when building gtk+2.1.10.

My locale is set as,

LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8

LCC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8

And locales.build is,

zh_CN/GB18030

zh_CN.GB2312/GB2312

zh_CN.UTF-8/UTF-8

Is there anything wrong or anything else I have to take care of? Thanks you all!

----------

